# My layout around the pond



## texmaster (Jan 3, 2010)

I have an indoor pond and I bring out my trains for Christmas and thanksgiving


http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-6197942876771040710#


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice.................what's the pond for?


----------



## texmaster (Jan 3, 2010)

decoration, zen, whatever 

Its hell on earth winning the fight each year to put it around the pond.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

What happened to your video?

Not showing anymore?


----------



## texmaster (Jan 3, 2010)

big ed said:


> What happened to your video?
> 
> Not showing anymore?


Its here


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

OK, wheres the pond?


----------



## texmaster (Jan 3, 2010)

big ed said:


> OK, wheres the pond?


lol I had just set it up. No water until everything is just right!


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

Very cool! :appl:


----------

